# Well-padded (comfy) and strong DJ saddle?



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

So I need a new saddle, I've been riding on my Titec Beserker DH, but it's getting real worn (3rd season). I'm looking for something equally burly, and preferably with a bit of padding for those long rides home. I've been looking at the Deity and Shadow Conspiracy stuff. Any reviews? It's gotta be comfortable.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

The shadow conspiracy Crow seat, I bought one a while back, never been happier.

https://www.danscomp.com/products/SEATS/470179.jpg


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

tru dat the Shadow is the best hands down


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah yeah I use the Shadow Crow as well..


----------



## oneder (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm running a Demolition on mine. Super comfy, lots of cushion and looks good too. TONS of Crows out there, just sayin.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

cant decide betweeen the coalition slim or shadow crow slim... cant stand the big ass seats.


----------



## oneder (Apr 4, 2006)

fiddy_ryder said:


> cant decide betweeen the coalition slim or shadow crow slim... cant stand the big ass seats.


^ get the slim.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

the shadows are really small, look at a kona dj, or a coalition saddle.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

I have a Kona DJ saddle on my Kona Stuff and a Deity Saddle on my Morphine (So I'm not making up what I say in this thread). I'll do a little comparison between my two because I have not experiance with shadow stuff. Deity is a little lighter, looks pimp. They both have cro-mo rails. Kona takes a while to wear in but it's super soft right now. The Deity was nice and soft when I first got it. Deity has rubber hand grip at the back, Kona doesn't. They both have handgrips under the nose. (deity-hard plastic, finger shaped. kona- rubber). The deity also has some rubber for grip on the tip of the nose, while the kona doesn't. I personally dont like the rubber on the tip of the deity, because if my pants are ever a bit low, it catches on them when I pull back to manual or jump. Not a big problem though. The deity is also a little harder at the back, but it's still soft overall. They are both about the same size and shape. They are both great seats imo, but the deity would be my favourite by an inch. (sweet looks helps alot!)


----------



## Garson413 (Nov 29, 2005)

I really am digging my Coalition Slim. Nice shape, and a little more comfy than the Shadow slims for extended sitting. Both are great options though, so I'd probably go with whatever is cheaper. If you want something lighter, a little more bling, and don't mind dropping some more money, look into a Macneil SL or Capitol seat/post combo. It's not too much more expensive than just a Deity seat at MSRP, and they're rediculously simple, light and rad. I also really loathe wide seats though, because I think they look horrible and get in my way a ton, so for me, any of the Haro Mirra type seats (Kona, Deity, K2, a bunch of others) are out.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, I've got the shadow slim in my turner rail, and it's a nice solid seat, great shape and super durable, but like garson said, it's super hard, so on long rides or commuting with that bike works on your prostate/etc.... My buddy has the Fit Bikes S2 saddle, and I think it's almost exactly the same as my shadow slim, but the connecting piece at the back of the rails is a little different.
I'm looking at the macneil SL for my street bike, but my eastern takes a weird size, so I'd have to use a shim for the seatpost I think...
I've got an old primo hemmhoroid on my wethepeople bmx bike, but it's beat, probably wouldn't buy another with all these other options out there. 
just take a look at staff-bmx.com or danscomp, etc...

I also say screw the deity, etc. saddles...


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

thanks for the info on the shadow slim.. i was about to order one, but since teh coalition cames back with a better barcolounger status, that looks like the one.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm running an SDG I-Sky. Sub-300 grams (light) and strong. Very comfy too. It's not to soft like many seats where you just sink right through them; it supports you really well.


----------

